# 62 Super Continental



## schwinnman67 (Oct 17, 2014)

I picked this up here in Denver last week, too bad it's not staying in my collection.....
I'd never seen one and this is cool...


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 18, 2014)

Well shucks, if you don't have a buyer lined up for it, I need another bike like a hole in the head. I'll shoot you a PM.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry,  but it's sold to a member of the SBF...


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice bike! You never know what you might find out there!


----------

